# Any problems with SXS's by Luzerne???



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Some friends have organized a large group of ATV's to ride together for a weekend in Sept in Luzerne. I have an over 50" SXS and would like to go. I'm wondering how the local law enforcement is about quads like mine?

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

If you're over 50" then you aren't legal on 50 inch trails and if you still choose to ride them, be aware there are probably going to be spots that you can't get thru without going off trail which is not kosher. In the years I've been riding however, I have yet to see a CO stop anyone on the 50 " trails regardless of the width of their machine. Not saying it won't happen, just saying I've never seen it.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Buddwiser said:


> If you're over 50" then you aren't legal on 50 inch trails and if you still choose to ride them, be aware there are probably going to be spots that you can't get thru without going off trail which is not kosher. In the years I've been riding however, I have yet to see a CO stop anyone on the 50 " trails regardless of the width of their machine. Not saying it won't happen, just saying I've never seen it.



Understood. Perhaps I should have asked how many SXS trails (over 50") there are in that area? I believe you can ride road shoulders (non-M roads) with over 50" SXS's.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

There is the Meadows trail located east & south of Luzerne but according to the book of maps I have (older version) the trail is 50 in. only. Mio and Hunt Creek trail system has a section of route. The book I have doesn't show anymore but the DNR web site has maps for all ORV trails, routes and snowmobile trails. Most northern county roads are now open to ATV/UTV traffic on the shoulder but it wouldn't hurt to make a phone call.


----------

